# China bans egg freezing - discussion about right to freeze our eggs?



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.bionews.org.uk/page.asp?obj_id=556791&PPID=556753&sid=84

/links


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think it should be banned, but I do think it's madness for healthy young women to put themselves through all the health risks of IVF for non-medical reasons & at best a 30% chance of success when they come to use the eggs. More education would be a much better approach!

Also what a disturbing message to send out that women are only valuable for their breeding potential.

B xxx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

If societies want educated women who have access to birth control to have more children and to have them younger, those societies need to work towards feminist goals of adequate maternity and paternity leave, genuine equal sharing of housework and childcare/eldercare responsibilities between men and women (won't see that in my lifetime, but let's dream big here), equal pay for women and men doing jobs requiring comparable levels of skill, and affordable high-quality childcare. Without those things in place, of course large numbers of women will delay childbearing until they have achieved key career and financial goals, and may well eschew childbearing altogether either by choice or by finding themselves with no choice. There's no big mystery here, and it's at best disingenuous when policymakers act like there is. Women still bear the vast majority of the load that comes with having children and dealing with aging parents, and are now expected to all be capable of self-supporting financially by throwing a career on top of that. Expecting them to then all have children in their 20s without regard for their own self-interest is madness.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

It is one of my favourite situation, when somebody (politicians) decides what you should do with your own body and life. One should remember there are various life situations, aspirations, life philosophy etc. Somebody wants to have a child, smb wants to have 3 or 4, or smb wants to graduate first and, then have a child.  Why nobody decides what, when a man should do with his sperm? I think that procedures should be wildly available and a woman should decide by her own what and when use it or not.


----------

